# Horses are so stupid



## rkunsaw (Jul 23, 2013)

Says the cow, laughing out loud.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 23, 2013)

I had a mare that woke us up every morning by banging on the galvanized water tank until we came out to feed.  One morning I woke up and didn't hear her banging for her breakfast.  I jumped out of bed and ran out in my robe to find her standing next to the tank with her leg raised.  On closer inspection I found she had missed the tank while pawing at it and hooked her shoe in the wire fence. I tried to free her foot by pulling it away from the fence, but it was too wedged in.  

 I had no choice but to run back to the barn to get some wire cutters, hoping like hell that during the time it took me to get there and backshe wouldn't decide to take matters into her own hoofs and decide to fight the trap, thus possibly pulling a tendon or worse case scenario, breaking a leg. 

When I got back to her I was relieved to see that she was still patiently standing there waiting for me to rescue her.  I clipped the wire away from the shoe and freed her.  Since horses work on a fright and flight response, it is rare that a horse will stand still in a threatening situation waiting for rescue.  She was a one in a million in many ways!

Horses spend their day trying to figure out crazy things to do.  I always said they are born with a death wish and spend their entire lives trying to fulfill that wish.

I can almost believe that picture is real..I'd like to see how they got the horse out!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 23, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> If that wasn't Photoshopped, I'd like to know how in THEEE Samhill that horse did that.-



The grass is always greener . . . ?


----------

